# CVG at a Turning Point



## MrFSS (Dec 16, 2008)

Travel managers at GE Aviation worked a deal last year that's saving the world's largest jet engine maker at least $100,000 in air fare a year.

Rather than fly on Delta Air Lines from expensive Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky International Airport, the Evendale company persuaded low-fare AirTran to add a daily flight to Boston, near the home of a GE plant and frequent meeting spot.

The kicker? The flight begins and ends in Dayton. The round trip requires a stop in Atlanta, but it's nearly $400 cheaper than a direct flight from Cincinnati's airport.

The story illustrates the loosening hold of CVG on the region's economic growth. Once a major business magnet, the airport that helped recruit Toyota, Ashland and countless other top companies now faces mounting frustrations over fewer flights to fewer places - and fares that consistently are highest in the nation.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## saxman (Dec 27, 2008)

CVG has really changed over the past week or so. Only one wing in Concourse C is still being used and everything has been moved to A and B. By Jan. 1st C will be totally shut down. It's a weird feeling to see it so empty. But a good thing that B is now a little more used now. It use to alway look very empty and DL mainline slowly has reduced flights there.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 27, 2008)

With the DL-NW merger, one (and maybe even two) of the three DL-NW midwest hubs will likely go. Looking at CVG, DTW, and MSP, CVG is by far the weakest. I've never flown through CVG, but I have always heard good things about the ops there. But, with the stronger O&D base at DTW and MSP, it just seems like CVG is the odd hub out. It may end up being another MEM or PIT (US).

Having a good O&D traffic base makes a hub work. Otherwise you could just build an airport in a cornfield in Iowa for connections only (which I think was once considered). If you build it, planes will come?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't flown thru CVG in years, but when I did I liked it, being very easy to traverse. But with most flights now CVG-PVD being CRJs and many flights ATL-PVD being MD-80s or MD-90s, which do you think I chose?

I also agree with the O&D favoring DTW and MSP over CVG.


----------

